

Ask HN: how do you export/share all your saved stories? - ansgri

I'm enough of a hacker to obtain them myself, but it seems like a typical task so I'm asking: is there a 'packaged' way to either make your 'saved stories' HN page public or simply export the list of URLs and titles to text file / browser bookmarks / delicious / whatever sharable?
======
Mz
I believe ColinWright recently posted a notice that he had written scripts for
that. If I needed it, I would check his recent submissions. If he has been too
prolific for that to hit paydirt, I would search HN with something like "I
have scripts for that" "saved stories" and ColinWright. (Still nothing? Refine
the search. But you knew that.)

(I am on an Android and HN gives my browser serious indigestion. I don't
happen to love you deeply enough to go through the torture it would involve in
finding the link for you. You will have to do your own searching. Sorry.)

~~~
ansgri
Thanks! Found it: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060631>

Still surprised that this is not an officially supported workflow, though...

~~~
Mz
It used to be. I don't know when or why it stopped working. Fixing bugs on hn
is not a high priority for pg. Nor do I see any reason that bugs which are
merely inconvenient should be.

Glad you found it. Thanks for posting the link.

------
aw3c2
How can you save stories on HN?

~~~
ansgri
By upvoting. Upvoted links are listed under 'saved stories' link on your
profile page. Hence the name.

